# استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتبريد خيام الحجاج في منى وعرفات



## رشيد الديزل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتبريد خيام الحجاج في منى وعرفات 
اليوم ـ مكة المكرمة




خيام منى مبردة بالطاقة الشمسية 
كشفت دراسة علمية عن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في عملية تبريد خيام الحجاج بمشعري منى وعرفات خلال فترات مواسم الحج وتزويد مدينة مكــــة المكرمــــة بالطاقة النظيفة على مدار العام . ووصفت الدراســــة التي أعدها الدكتور / رغيد محمد عطا الباحث بجامعتي طيبة بالمدينة المنورة وجامعة كمبردج – المملكة المتحدة - أن الطاقة الشمسية الكامنة التي تتمتع بل وتتميز بها جميع المناطق السعودية بشكل عام ومنطقة المشاعر المقدسة بصفة خاصة أثناء موسم الحج تجعل منها أحد أهم المصادر للطاقة البديلة ليس فقط لرخص ثمنها بل أيضا لنظافتها على البيئة .
وقال الباحث: إن تبريد مخيمات ملايين الحجاج بالمشاعر المقدسة منى وعرفات خلال فترة الحج بواسطة مكيفات صحراوية يضاعف استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية ويسبب عبئا كبيرا على الشبكة الكهربائية بمنطقة مكة المكرمة في الوقت الذي يتحدث فيه العالم عن عملية ترشيد الطاقة التي تعد أساس الحياة المعاصرة , ومحاولة إيجاد مصادر أخرى بديلة في حين أن الشمس لا تغيب عن سماء المملكة العربية السعودية طيلة أيام العام , مؤكدا بإنه يمكن الاستعانة بهذه الطاقة الكامنة « الطاقة الشمسية» أثناء فترة الحج إن لم يكن لإحلالها تماما محل الطاقة الكهربائية فعلى الأقل لمساندتها في أو قات الذروة . 
واقترح الدكتور عطا في دراسته لتنفيذ المشروع بناء مجموعة من الخلايا الشمسية التي يمكن تصنيعها محليا من خلال استخدام مواد متعددة من أشباه الموصلات للوصول بها لأعلى كفاءة تناسب مساحة الخلايا الشمسية مع مساحة المخيمات بحيث يتم تثبيتها فوق هياكل الخيام الثابتة والتي لا يتم نزعها بعد موسم الحج وبالتالي تنتج طاقة تتناسب مع مساحتها وهي كفيلة بتدوير ( المكيفات الصحراوية ) التي تتكون من مروحة قوية لدفع الهواء الذي يتم ترطيبه برفع درجة الرطوبة فيه عن طريق تبخير الماء داخل المساحة الكلية للمكيف والتي تعمل بخلاف مكيفات دورة الغاز


----------



## carate (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي 
نتمنى ان تكون الطاقة البديلة 
بالتبريد الشمسي هي اول ما نسعى له في رحلة البحث عن انقاذ البيئة


----------

